# Rod pod selbstbau ??!!



## icediver (3. April 2001)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir mit einem Freund ein Rodpod aus einzelteilen zusammengestellt, so das ich es z.B.für Karpfenangelei aber auch für die Küste als Dreibein nehmen kann.
Soweit so Gut!
Um aber nun am Hinteren Teil des Rod pod´s
einen Tripodadapter zu installieren benötige ich eine ca.15 cm lange Stange mit 16 mm Durchmesser eine Seite Innen andere Aussengewinde-----Natürlich "Englisches" Gewinde womit wir zum eigentlichen Problem kommen.
Entweder wer hat in einem Katalog so eine Verlängerung schon einmal gesichtet oder wer weiß wer einen Gewindeschneidsatz Marke "England" besitzt????TextTextText
Text

------------------
PETRI HEIL !!!!!


----------



## Franky (3. April 2001)

Hi Ice,sone Frage hatte ich auch schon mal gestellt - selbst mein Eisenwarenhändler war überfordert. Versuchs mal in der Schlosserei, ob man Dir fürn Heiermann eben die Gewinde schnitzt. Solltest Du Dir einen Gewindeschneider (für Außengewinde) und -bohrer (für Innengewinde) zulegen wollen, hier sind die Daten, die Dein Werkzeughändler braucht:In Bezug auf Whitworth-Gewinde (DIN 11):
Nenndurchmesser in Zoll: 3/8
Nenndurchmesser in mm : 9,53
Gangzahl auf Zoll : 16
Flanken Durchmesser : 8,51
Kern Durchmesser : 7,49
Kernquerschnitt in cm² : 0,441
Gewindetiefe : 1,02
Schlüsselweite : 17(c) by "Donaufischer".... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## plutho (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Rod pod selbstbau ??!!*

Ist das für Rutenständer, Bissanzeiger, ... nicht ein BSF 3/8" gewinde???


----------



## dorschhai (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Rod pod selbstbau ??!!*

Ui wo hast du denn diesen Thread ausgegraben? Das Problem dürfte nach über 5 Jahren bestimmt erledigt sein


----------



## Dimi (29. März 2007)

*AW: Rod pod selbstbau ??!!*

Hallo Leute

   Muss leider noch einmal das Problem mit dem Gewinde ansprechen.
   Also, was ist das jetzt wirklich für ein Gewinde bei den Angel Sachen, - sprich Bissanzeiger, Käscher u.s.w?
Rod pod selbstbau ??!!  - sagt „
  Whitworth-Gewinde (DIN 11):
Nenndurchmesser in Zoll: 3/8
Nenndurchmesser in mm : 9,53
Gangzahl auf Zoll : 16
Flanken Durchmesser : 8,51
Kern Durchmesser : 7,49
Kernquerschnitt in cm² : 0,441
Gewindetiefe : 1,02
Schlüsselweite : 17(c) by "Donaufischer".... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gewindemuffen aus Messing für Bissanzeiger sagt

  in einen Tierfutterladen mit kleiner Angelabteilung, besser gesagt, ein Regal mit Posen Haken, Bleien usw. genau drei dieser Muffen als Abfallprodukt für zwei € kaufen können.
     Na ja??
Gewinde an Pods?? Sagt 
  Ist ein 3/8 Zoll BSF British Standart Fine (Witworth-fein) gewinde. Lässt sich aber evtl durch ein M10x125 Feingewinde ersetzen, da fast dieselben abmasse.

  Und mein Kuhlmann & Co Verkäufer kommt mit der Messung auf *BSF 3/8"*       9,525   *20(*Gangzahl auf Zoll). Muss bestellt werden, aber ist kein Problem zu bestellen. Es kostet lediglich ein Paar Eur, und bei falscher Bestellung wird es nicht zurückgenommen. Da möchte man doch lieber gleich das richtige haben.

   Hat schon jemand damit gearbeitet(bestellt) und kann dazu was Konkretes sagen?

*BSF 3/8"*       9,525 *20* 1,270 8,30 8,2 
*BSF 3/8"* 3/8 9,525 7,899 *20* 1,270

   Was ist das jetzt wirklich für ein Gewinde?


----------

